# ICS alpha0.6 restarts



## csharp (Jan 31, 2012)

I have installed 
Cyanogen 9 Alpha 0.6 on Touchpad yesterday it was working great. But today my Touchpad is rebooting every 2 - 3 mins(on ICS). The only difference between today and yesterday is that I installed flash player 11.
Is it only me or anybody else having this problem.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

I had this too.. works great after full wipe and install.. not sure why is kept rebooting. And the only time it'll restart is when its in sleep mode.. not when in use.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cmtouchpaduser (Oct 16, 2011)

I noticed this problem when I was running CM7. When I would put the display to sleep it would often reboot after a few seconds. I decided to check the boot logs with novacom and found that there was a "reboot in 10 seconds" statement in the logs. When I upgraded to CM9 Alpha 0, the problem went away. My upgrade included a data/cache wipe.

Today I upgraded to Alpha 0.6 and the first time I put the display to sleep I got a reboot. If it continues, I'm going to try uninstalled Adobe then if that doesn't work I'll try wiping the data/cache again. If all else fails, I still have a nandroid of Alpha 0.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

It happened to me , my HP TP reboot oftenly , am using cm9 v0.6. any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Ciko (Jan 9, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16736-solved-cant-upgrade-to-a06-boot-failure/

Read into that and see if that may be your problem. I have having this exact problem with my Dads Touchpad and I finally just Doctored it this morning and going to see when I get home today if going right into the CM9 install with Acme solves the problem. Since this will be a completely factory WebOS device getting the CM files instead of an updated WebOS device this time around.

Interested to see if any of you get this problem fixed as well.


----------

